# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الموت فاجعة الفواجع!!!

## هويدامحمد

المَوْتُ حَقٌّ وَلَيْسَ الدَّمْعُ مُبْطِلَهُ *** وَلَو بَكَتْ أَسَفًا فَقْدَ امْرِئٍ أُمُمُ"
لَوْ كَانَ يَسْلَمُ حَيٌّ مِنْ مُصِيبَتِهِ *** لَجُنِّبَ المُصْطَفَى مَا خَطَّهُ القَلَمُ "
إِنْ تَبْكِ فَابْكِ عَلَيْهِ فَهْيَ فَاجِعَةٌ *** كُلُّ الفَوَاجِعِ مِمَّا بَعْدَهَا لَمَمُ"


يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام( قال لي جبريل: يا محمد عش ما شئت فإنك ميت وأحبب من شئت فإنك مفارقه و اعمل ما شئت فإنك ملاقيه )[10]، هذا وعظ وزجر وتهديد والمعنى فليتأهب من غايته للموت بالاستعداد لما بعده ومن هو راحل عن الدنيا كيف يطمئن إليها فيخرب آخرته التي هو قادم عليها.[11]


هو الـموت ما منه ملاذ ومــهرب *** متى حط ذا عن نعشه ذاك يركب
نؤمــل آمالا ونرجـوا نتاجهـــا *** لعل الرجا مما نرجـــيه أقرب
ونبني القصور المشمخرات في الهوى *** وفي علمنا أنا نموت وتخــرب
إلى الله نشــكو قــسوة في قلوبنا *** وفي كل يوم واعظ الموت ينـدب


ولنعلم جميعا يقينا، أن كل باكٍ سيُبكى، وكل ناعٍ سينعى، وكل مذكور سيُنسى، وكل مدخور سيفنى، ليس غير الله يبقى، من علا فالله أعلى، وكل من شيع جنازة سيشيع، وكل من غسل ميتا سيُغسل، وكل من مشى في جنازة سيُمشى في جنازته، وكل من حفر قبرا سيُحفر له قبره، فلماذا الغفلة وطول الأمل والتكبر والغرور وربنا سبحانه يقول ( يَا أَيُّهَا الْإِنْسَانُ مَا غَرَّكَ بِرَبِّكَ الْكَرِيمِ . الَّذِي خَلَقَكَ فَسَوَّاكَ فَعَدَلَكَ )[12]


كُلٌّ ابْنِ أنْثَى وإنْ طَالَتْ سَلامتُهُ *** يَومًا عَلى آلةٍ حَدْبَاء مَحْمُوْلُ


مر المهلب بن أبي صفرة على مالك بن دينار وهو يتبختر في مشيته فقال مالك: أما علمت أن هذه المشية تكره إلا بين الصفين - قال له المهلب: أما تعرفني - قال: أعرفك أولك نطفة مذرة وآخرك جيفة قذرة وأنت بينهما تحمل العذرة، فقال المهلب: الآن عرفتني حق المعرفة.[13]


الموت ما ذُكر في قليل إلا كثره، ولا في كثير إلا قلله، لما فيه من الفاجعة وهول المصيبة، لكن العبرة فيما بعد الموت، أفي جنات ونهر في مقعد صدق عند مليك مقتدر أم في ضلال وسعر يوم يسحبون في النار على وجوههم ذوقوا مس سقر عياذا بالله، فالعجب كل العجب ممن عرف الموت وسكرته، والقبر وظلمته، والساعة وأهوالها، والنار وسطوتها، ولا يزال مقصر ومفرط بالفرائض والطاعات، مرتكب للمعاصي والمنكرات!


فلو أنا إذا متنا تُركنا *** لكان الموتُ راحةَ كلِّ حيّ
ولكنا إذا متنا بُعثنا *** ونسألُ بعده عن كلِّ شيِّ


يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام (أكثروا ذكر هاذم اللذات: الموت)[14]، قَالَ ابْنُ عَقِيلٍ : مَعْنَاهُ : مَتَى ذُكِرَ فِي قَلِيلِ الرِّزْقِ ، اسْتَكْثَرَهُ الْإِنْسَانُ ، لِاسْتِقْلَالِ مَا بَقِيَ مِنْ عُمْرِهِ ، وَمَتَى ذُكِرَ فِي كَثِيرٍ قَلَّلَهُ ، لِأَنَّ كَثِيرَ الدُّنْيَا إذَا عُلِمَ انْقِطَاعُهُ بِالْمَوْتِ ، قَلَّ عِنْدَهُ.[15]


يذكر أن الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله كان يعظ أخًا له في الله ويخوفه بالله، فقال: يا أخي إن الدنيا دحض مزلة، ودار مذلة، عمرانها إلى الخراب صائر، وعامرها إلى القبور زائر، شملها على الفرقة موقوف، وغناها إلى الفقر مصروف، الإكثار فيها إعسار والإعسار فيها يسار، فافزع إلى الله وارض برزق الله. لا تستسلف من دار بقائك في دار فنائك، فإن عيشك فيءٌ زائل، وجدارٌ مائل، أكثر من عملك، وقصر من أملك.[16]


قال كعب الأخبار رضي الله عنه: من عرف الموت هانت عليه مصائب الدنيا.[17]


ولما جاء أبا الدرداء رضي الله عنه الموت قال: ألا رجل يعمل لمثل مصرعي هذا ؟ ألا رجل يعمل لمثل يومي هذا ؟ ألا رجل يعمل لمثل ساعتي هذه ؟" ثم قبض رحمه الله.[18]

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيكم ، وجزاكم خيرا . ما أحوجنا أن نتذكر الموت .
 حقا ، إنه فاجعة الفواجع .
..... فعسى أن يكونَ موتك بغتة
كم صحيح رأيتَ من غير سُقم…
ذهبتْ نفسه الصحيحة فلتة
قال إبراهيم التيمي رحمه الله : مثَّلتُ نفسي في النار، آكل من زقومها، وأشرب من صديدها، وأعالج سلاسلها وأغلالها، فقلت لنفسي: أي شيء تريدين؟ قالت : أريد أن أُردَّ إلى الدنيا فأعمل صالحا، قال: فقلت: أنتِ في الأمنية فاعملي .
نسأل الله أن يرحمنا وأن يغفر لنا.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*بورك فيكم

===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------

